

Why just saying “fail fast” is terrible business advice - sgignoux
http://sgignoux.tumblr.com/post/101933199582/why-just-saying-fail-fast-is-terrible-business-advice

======
VikingCoder
I feel like you explained why it's wrong by completely agreeing with how
almost EVERYONE actually understands the phrase.

~~~
smt88
I agree. It's shorthand for people who have heard/read the longer version.
You're not going to walk up to a high-school student, say, "Fail fast!", and
then walk away.

